# Veterinarian Needed in St. Paul Minnesota Area



## Nezumi123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,
Can anyone recommend a vet in the St. Paul Minnesota Area for my mouse? He has a growth on his lower abdomen.
Thank you


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bump


----------

